# Scatter Creek



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Let us know how things are going in Adna please
Thanks much


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

As told to me: 

"32 dogs have run. 19 pick-ups, a bunch of handles and big hunts. This set of marks is a killer."

"Qualifying is a double with a blind right behind the flyer. One retired bird. Everybody's pretty much doing it"

rita


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Rutt Roo, sounds like one of those days! Like to see photo of test or something, be interesting to see what judges threw at them.
Good luck to all

Maybe ask Ann for pics?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Ann had shoulder surgery and has arm in sling, good arm hanging on to her very energetic 14 week old pup. Probably no photos this trial, Breck! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OH poo. Hoping early dogs did it, wait for call backs.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. Good to get some info.My guy is late in Open.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

good luck, Annette!

rita


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Open is in line triple two retired. Flyer long shot last. Short and middle birds pinched.
I thought I heard that Tuffy did it but I didn't see him run.


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Any updates on the Open?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Frank. I just heard from Patti and Casey did the test with no handle. He was very late # 18. I am of course very 
happy. Thank you God and Patti.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual results

First. Stealer / Poer
Second. Strider / Koch
Third. Woody / Plesko
Fourth. Weatherby / Patopea
Rj. Bear / Akkola
Jams. Rhett, Dise


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Qual placements ad to Mark and Bear on the RJ. Casey says Woof,woof!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 4th Series tomorrow (10 dogs):

15, 27, 33, 35, 48, 50, 61, 63, 70, 74


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 2nd series tomorrow (18 dogs):

3,4,5,10,11,12,14,18,23,24,26,28,35,37,43,44,46,53


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thankz Judy for the call backs. I knew Casey wasn't bck as he couldn't see Patti when she handled.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Any update on the derby results?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby finished second series, going to water marks. 


1, 4, 8-17. Twelve back.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Tule - Ellis/Sargenti
2nd - Tuffy - Boyett/Gonia
3rd - Ivy - Crow & Walen/Patopia 
4th - Maui - Zellner/Patopia
RJ - Guide - Stroud-Swingle/ Sargenti
JAM's: 27, 48, 50, 63, 74


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 4th series (11 dogs):

3,4,5,10,12,23,24,28,37,44,46


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Open placements ,RJs and Jams. 
Thanks for thee results Judy.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Kate - Carey
2nd - Tide - Kellogg
3rd - LaVeau - McNeill
4th - Windy - Crabb
RJ - Mia - Plesko
JAM's: 12, 46


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Am finishers!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Am placements and Jams!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby results. 

First. Colt / Drent
Second. Glinda /Drent
Third. Bullet / Ahlgren
Fourth. Dj / Melo
RJ. Hank / Peterson
Sorry don't have Jams.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Speedy


----------



## MikeGriffin (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations Alex "The Kid" Drent for first and second placements in the Derby!


----------

